# wireless router install problems



## poppameth

I've never had a router that you need to install software for. You should just plug the modem into the WAN port on the router and your PC into a LAN port and you should be accessing the internet as if it weren't there. Connecting wireless devices is a bit trickier but still doesn't require a software installation. Exactly what are you trying to connect to the router and how? (wireless or wired connection)


----------



## Knucklez

i think the software is just there to help configure the wireless router, like change the default IP adress of the router, set passwords etc. 

i never tried to just hook it up and see what happens.. i just followed the instructions! ha.. i'll try that.


----------



## poppameth

Open your browser and type 

192.168.1.1

Username is: admin
Password is: admin

This will get you into the web configuration of your router. No need to install software to change settings.


----------



## Thurman

I just bought and installed a new wireless router at my daughters house, and it came with an installation CD. On this unit, a Cisco/Linkys, everything went well with installation. There was a part of installation where I was asked to download information to a jump-drive, which needed to be inserted into any laptop that would be running from this router. Using the jump-drive made installing information into mine and my grandson's laptop's easy. The wireless connection came right up. So-maybe there are routers out now that require installation CD's to make it easier for some of us. poppameth-Thanks for the info on that address, I'll file it for future use. Thanks, David


----------



## poppameth

That address doesn't apply to all routers. 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.2.1 are the most common router addresses. U/N and Password combos vary. 

The ability to make a disk to transfer settings to another computer has existed within Windows itself for quite a while. You can do that without using the router software as well. It depends on if you want to use Windows or the router's connection client. Windows built in software wasn't so great until XP SP2, and SP3 expanded on that ability. I always set mine manually, probably because I always do things the hard way!


----------



## Knucklez

well, i tried that. and it didn't work.

here's what i did
1) surfing the net via normal wired solution been using for years
2) unplug modem from PC's ethernet port
3) connect wireless router LAN 1 port to PC directly to PC ethernet port. 
4) use firefox to try both default IP addresses- just times out
5) switch to WAN port on router 
6) use firefox and IE both default IP addresses - just times out.

now sure what to do now. get no response from manufacturer 

Knucklez


----------



## Knucklez

oh.. read manual, and default IP is *http://192.168.10.1

*but sadly made no difference whatsoever, just timed out.

???


----------



## poppameth

According to the quick install guide, the address is 192.168.1.1. Maybe you just have a defective router. It's always a possibility, especially with a cheap unit like that.


----------



## K.M.G

I have a Wireless G TrendNet router that just went dead one day:furious: and would go out all the time and loose internet connection .

Very hard to set-up too even with the CD

I would just bring it back and buy a D-link router or some other make

I have a D-link DIR-615

So easy to set up with the install cd,told me when to connect the wireless router set up my network name etc.

To your question,the network your connected to via your dsl modem or cable is the one you need to use.

but it should find it


----------



## Knucklez

some progress today... 

i heard back from TRENDnet rep today. basically his advice was the exact same as given in the quick installation guide except he added one step. 

RESET THE PC after router is all connected.

i did that, then on reboot i could access the router config through firefox.

wheew.. progress.

then i used the wizard menu, having no idea what i was doing, and just selected only default settings for everything (when asked) and hit done.

tried to connect to internet.. no dice.

so.. still working on problem


----------



## K.M.G

Knucklez said:


> some progress today...
> 
> i heard back from TRENDnet rep today. basically his advice was the exact same as given in the quick installation guide except he added one step.
> 
> RESET THE PC after router is all connected.
> 
> i did that, then on reboot i could access the router config through firefox.
> 
> wheew.. progress.
> 
> then i used the wizard menu, having no idea what i was doing, and just selected only default settings for everything (when asked) and hit done.
> 
> tried to connect to internet.. no dice.
> 
> so.. still working on problem



What a shame:furious:

Where in Ontario are you located???

Is there anyone that can help you


----------



## Knucklez

ha.. i can go to local techy person for help if need be. but right now i am still making progress with TRENDnet's service center. its slow.. but still making progress. 

for historical reasons, i am posting my progress here.. maybe it will help someone in the future.

ok, i have modem connected to WAN port of wireless router. PC ethernet port is conneced to LAN port of router.

i clicked on firefox and tried to enter 192.168.10.1 but it just times out (i.e. back to the original problem!). i know that i can just reboot my computer and it will work.. but i tried something different. i went to control panel -> network connections -> Local area network -> REPAIR.

it went through some screens automatically, and then :oof:: i could speak with the router via firefox

with the router connected directly to PC and modem, the wireless status changes from "no connection" to "looks like its working". and i can also surf the net! but am i surfing the net through my PC's ethernet connection (through the router to the modem) or through the PC's wireless PCI card? i have no idea.. 

if i disconnect the ethernet cable between PC and router i can no longer access the internet... so seems i still have a problem no?

Knucklez


----------



## Knucklez

from tech support: 


> When you are connected with an Ethernet cable you can get internet. This is a good thing. This shows that you have the router configured correctly.
> 
> Now for your wireless connection. The steps for this will be a bit different. You will first need to check to make sure that your wireless connection is enabled, and you will want to set up wireless security.
> 
> Open your web browser and in the address line, type in the address of your router. The default IP address is http://192.168.10.1 It will prompt you for a username and password. They are both “admin” by default. Without the quotes and they are case sensitive.
> 
> Once you have logged into the router click on wireless and click on basic. At the Right make sure the wireless is enabled. Then at the left click on Wireless>Security. At the right select a form of encryption and input an encryption key. Once applied any wireless client attempting to connect to your wireless network will be challenged with the encryption key.
> 
> After you have the wireless enabled, and the security set up. Try connecting to your wireless network. Disconnect the Ethernet cable from your computer.
> 
> Click on start
> Click on run
> Type in NCPA.CPL and click ok
> Right click on wireless network connection
> Left click on view available networks
> Select your network's SSID (network name) and click connect.


well i did all that.. but still says no connection. i tried rebooting. repairing network. disable firewall. .. disabled ethernet. enabled wireless.. all sorts of combo.. but when i try to list networks i just get an error.


----------



## Knucklez

then i see "change advanced settings" option and decided to click on that. i added manually SSID (i think i picked TRENDnet as my network name as that was given default). i know the security is WPA2 because i just did that according to tech rep's instructions.. then hit OK.. went back to network list and i see a list and there it is!!

now i'm surfing the net wirelesslly... i feel so modern aged.

Knucklez


----------



## Knucklez

wow.. this router sux. it drops connection.. and now i can not get it back on internet. i wish i didn't buy it now.

TRENDnet = never again!!!

Knucklez


----------



## poppameth

Get yourself a Linksys WRT54GL. This is the older version that still runs Linux firmware. You can flash a better third party firmware to it and have one hell of a nice router. I usually use Tomato on this model.


----------



## bigcaddy

Tomato is the bomb... but for a novice I'd go with a Netgear. run the install CD and it configures it for you.. It doesn't load anything on the PC. 

WGR614. they are about $39.00

I've never had a problem with them. The linksys' are fine too, especially if you load Tomato.


----------



## Wildie

Knucklez said:


> well, i tried that. and it didn't work.
> 
> here's what i did
> 1) surfing the net via normal wired solution been using for years
> 2) unplug modem from PC's ethernet port
> 3) connect wireless router LAN 1 port to PC directly to PC ethernet port.
> 4) use firefox to try both default IP addresses- just times out
> 5) switch to WAN port on router
> 6) use firefox and IE both default IP addresses - just times out.
> 
> now sure what to do now. get no response from manufacturer
> 
> Knucklez


3b) Connect router to modem! Hope that you have done this!


----------



## pyper

Take it back to where you got it and exchange it for a Linksys.

That's all we've ever used (home and office). Mostly no trouble, but when there is trouble I just call them up and the people on the other end of the phone solve my problems promptly, even if it's 11 PM on a Saturday.


----------



## Knucklez

out of fairness to Trendnet i feel i should post an update...

so shortly after i got it working i lost connection. i was frusturated so i just went back to hard connection. then i recently formatted my drive and reinstalled windows. then i decided to try the wireless again. having forgotten everything i did, except what i recorded on this website!

so i logged in and first try :oof:: got it working. so maybe it was just bad luck before? 

now i just need to figure out how to secure the network with a password, this doesn't seem to be obvious how to do. but otherwise, i can surf wirelessly and the setup was pretty easy (just had to go to this thread to find default IP address and log/pass of router).

Knucklez


----------



## Knucklez

learned some more things ... 

you must have SP2 for WPA encryption to work, and SP3 for WPA2 encryption.. so you may need some windows XP updates if you are running this like i am. 

secondly, all equipment trying to connect to your router must use the same encryption type.

cool. now it works like a charm. i am streaming 720p movies to my PS3 and then it decodes any format in real time so i can watch movies on my big screen TV. that's cool. pretty flawless now... 

next i want to learn how to include my neighbours into this network of sharing. will need to block access to the internet however.. 

Knucklez


----------



## Scuba_Dave

A friend of mine extended his network to his neighbors house
One bill covers cable TV, phone & Internet (higher speed)
They split the cost


----------



## Knucklez

oh yeah, i like that idea too and would totally do it. so long as the ISP account is in THEIR name .. gee.. i'd almost pay for the entire thing just for that benefit alone.

know what i mean? irate:


----------



## DUDE!

that sharing with the neighbors is way over my head but I did pick up the comment from someone that sharing the airwaves, allows users to check out each other's puters.


----------



## poppameth

It doesn't allow you to check out each other PCs if the PCs are properly secured. A good firewall will block incoming attempts to access the computer unless they are specifically allowed. Just be careful with your security and sharing options.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

DUDE! said:


> that sharing with the neighbors is way over my head but I did pick up the comment from someone that sharing the airwaves, allows users to check out each other's puters.


The entire Internet is a network of computers
As long as it is setup correctly there isn't a problem


----------



## FLGarageDoors

If you share your files on the network then you're allowing other people to access them. To protect your files you'll need to set up password-protected access.


----------

